# Partage bibliothèque



## Oliv0042 (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

une question concernant le partage à domicile, de mon mac j'envoi la totalité de ma biblio sur l'apple TV aucun problème, en revanche depuis l'apple TV impossible de lire les films ou les séries tv de ma biblio aucun problème en revanche pour musique et photo. L'option partage de toute la biblio est bien coché dans iTunes.
Quelqu'un a t il le même problème ou une solution ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h35 ----------

Je viens de brancher l'apple TV en wifi tous fonctionne ??????
Si quelqu'un à une explication car là je suis sec !!!


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

Y a-t-il un message d'erreur en essayant de lire les films ou videos?

N'est-ce pas un problème de validation du compte iTunesStore ayant acheté ces videos? (car à la différences des musiques, les films et séries TV comportent toujours une protection par DRM)


----------



## Oliv0042 (28 Décembre 2012)

Je sais pas c'est le même compte sur les 2 appareils, en revanche les vidéo qui ne marchent pas en ethernet je les aient achetées via le mac ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

Ca ne marche pas en Ethernet et ça marche en WiFi? C'est ça qu'il faut comprendre?

Alors si c'est ça, je ne vois pas d'où ça peut venir....


----------



## Oliv0042 (29 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca ne marche pas en Ethernet et ça marche en WiFi? C'est ça qu'il faut comprendre?
> 
> Alors si c'est ça, je ne vois pas d'où ça peut venir....



Tant pis pour la science cela marche je touche plus rien. Merci


----------

